# question on WES ECA(JNTU)



## girish979 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,

I have masters + bachelors degree.
For Masters, I have taken the transcripts of Consolidated marks memos + degree certificate in sealed envelope from my university.
My university does not give individual semester marks sheet for Masters, will this be alright for WES??

I have bachelors from JNTU Hyd
I have taken transcripts for each semester + consolidated marks sheet + Provisional.
Is this enough for bachelors? or do I need to send them a copy of transcript of 'Original Degree certificate' also?

Please advice.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not ask WES directly?

They're the ones who will be evaluating your qualifications, so they'd be able to give you a definitive list of _everything_ that you need to send to them and what qualifications that they will examine for your situation.


----------

